# 2011 DC MLF help?!



## ANTS2016 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey people, so i'm looking for a new board and i've settled on the DC MLF for my all around park board.
One thing i havent decided on is the size. I am about 6 feet tall and weigh 145 pounds. I love riding rails(but i already got a board for that) but with this board it will be for mostly jumps and some jibs. I like to have a board that will not wash out on me, but i don't want something that will be 2 feet out on each side of my binding if you know what i mean. i have it down to a 154 OR a 157 devun (but im not sure if i want to go for it) anyway any help would be great.!!!


----------

